# About the Burrs



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The iberital mc9 I bought is fitted with burrs of around 59mm so think Mazzer mini for comparison.

I ordered a new set so that I have a "known quantity" to work with.

On arrival I paid close attention and they don't seem to have the same cutting pattern to a pic I saw previously.

Do the burrs from different manufacturers then all use different cutting geometries ??

This in turn leads to the question: Are some more effective than others ??

Lastly, is there much interchangeability between makes ??


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Burrs of the same outside diameter can have different inside diameters. Burrs can also be right-rotating or left-rotating.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

re-visiting this subject of burrs I have decided to get a couple of different models of grinder (secondhand) with a view to ascertaining if I, as a beginner, can see a difference between the 58mm(ish) that I bought first and a 64mm horizontal that "needs work" together with a 64mm that has a vertical grind path.

I suspect that some of you have done this already and have thoughts on this (which I would be pleased to hear) but there are a number of comments made on this forum about things like popcorning and grindpath as well as burr size that I feel I should experience myself.

You may be starting to get the idea that I like to dabble, to see how things work, to modify and just try different things.

Collecting the subject grinders on 29th then the fun begins

EDIT: do you think that this will do to start the seasoning process?

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=272492432


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

On HB, there's a thread on using rice to season burrs with 'Minute Rice' getting the thumbs up. Trouble is, it costs £3.50 for a 400grm pack plus postage. Using untested types of rice is an unknown in respect of impact on the burrs. Best bet is to find a local roastery and get some stale beans. That way, you'll know your burrs aren't being put at risk.


----------

